# Best Handheld Shower Head For Women



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

What is the best detachable shower head for female masturbation?

I didn’t want to derail the toy thread, so I’m posting this separately.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

CraigBesuden said:


> What is the best detachable shower head for female masturbation?
> 
> I didn’t want to derail the toy thread, so I’m posting this separately.


Even though I don't think you will find these sold in adult novelty stores, usually the staff in almost all those venues are very helpful in the event you have any questions. Most of these stores actually have a whole section dedicated to shower novelties, so as long as you are buying something it should be totally appropriate to get advice from a professional on the topic of shower heads.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope you have an on-demand hot water heater.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@CraigBesuden 

Man, I gotta say, another topic that seems to suggest you sure are on an overall info gathering quest.

It seems like have thought will ask. 😉

But all interesting questions and comments, kudos! 👍

No, I don't have answer to which one. It seems like the selectable shower massage, on flex hose, may be a good one. Made by water-pik? or other?


----------

